# Screen



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

What is the best screen protector for a xoom family edition? I know what case I'm getting, unless I find a cool otterbox. But was wondering what the community is using.

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------

